
New plant-focused diet would ‘transform’ planet’s future, say scientists - zhte415
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/jan/16/new-plant-focused-diet-would-transform-planets-future-say-scientists
======
oil25
So glad to see plant-based diets becoming mainstream and more people every day
recognizing the urgent need to halt consuming animal products. Their
production is a leading cause of climate change and it's no surprise to me the
abhorrent treatment of non-human animals comes back to haunt us.

~~~
toufiqbarhamov
It’s mainstream in the sense that it’s commonly discussed in media, but isn’t
mainstream in the sense of adoption or anything like adoption in our
lifetimes. Consumption of animal products is growing, and if you want that to
change, you have to recognize what reality is first. The future looks like
China and India being able to afford more animal products to per capita,
especially China, and that’s not the kind of transformation lauded in this
article or your post.

Some “Impossible Burgers” on the shelves in Whole Foods isn’t a revolution.

